# Riken Raptor Tires



## ybother (Feb 14, 2007)

Has any one put these on there GTO? I really want PS2 but too exspensive.Is this a good tire for the money 429 installed. How are they in wet and dry weather? Thanks for you input


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I had to buy a pair of these to put on my Goat after I trashed my stock ones during a road trip. I already had 4 new wheels and tires in my garage, so I bought the Rikens just to get me home... they were ok. I think I paid something like $120 for the pair mounted. Much better than the stock tires showing steel, but not even comparable to the General UHPs that I am running now, but some of that might be because the General's are another half inch wider. I was told by the shop that I sold my slightly used Rikens to that a lot of the mustangs in this area are running them without problems.


----------



## ybother (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for your input! How much for general's?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Another vote here for the General Exclaim UHPs. They're terrific in both wet and dry conditions -- and they're wearing quite well. 

Regarding price, you can get them for under $110 a corner. You can't beat that with anything else. Trust me.


----------



## ybother (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks again


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I ordered my General UHP's yesterday from Tirerack.com. $79 each. AMAZING! With shipping, tax, waste tire tax, etc it was $387. It will cost me another $60 locally to have mounted and lifetime balance/rotate. So, new rubber for $447! I've read an amazing number of great reviews about the General tires on the tirerack site as well as other performance car sites. I should receive them and get installed on Monday. :willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, wow, wow. That's an awesome deal. You can not beat this rubber. The sidewall's a little soft on initial turn in -- but as long as you're smooth, you shouldn't notice it.


----------

